# Mid-Day Sikes Report.



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Loaded up on live Bull-Minnows at Little Sabine around 10a and went to the GB side of sikes. My nephew and I had 2 rods each and fished for several hours.

Nothing. Not one bite. Ended up letting the rods sit and grabbed my big mullet net and threw on a few passing schools but was too deep. A few guys already had the shallow end and I didnt want to get in their way.

Still better than a good day at work, but looks like grilled sausage and hotdogs for dinner instead of fish.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

thanks for the report! aint nothing wrong with sausage and hotdogs!


----------

